# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Lucid Gaming Challenge

## kvxdelta

Although I'm still busy practicing dream recall at the moment, I wanted to see how the community would receive the idea that I came up recently and if anybody would be willing to try it. Here goes nothing...
This is the Lucid Gaming Challenge. Each week, I plan to post a video game. The goal of the challenge is to enter the environment portrayed in said video game and do things in that environment (no set goals, just freely perform any action possible with what the game environment gives you) and hopefully explore a bit. I'll try to stick to more popular games particularly so that most people will have a good idea of what the game is actually like. When you succeed in entering the environment then post your results either with a link to the post in your dream journal or directly on here. 
This week's game is:
*Amnesia: The Dark Descent*
If you haven't played the game before, it's a survival horror/adventure game that is known for being one of the scariest games out at the moment. You can easily find videos, images, etc... for this game if you haven't played it before to see what it's like. Or if you want to buy it, it's available on Steam. Personally, I bought the Gamestop retail version, but whatever.

Good Luck, Guys!
P.S. Leave your feedback on what you think about the idea and tell me if you think I should keep the challenge going.  ::D: 

EDIT: Being that I started this in the middle of a week like the newbly newb that I am, I'm going to keep Amnesia going for all of next week to.

----------


## reyfran

OMG i know that game.. im too scared to be there XD..

----------


## Scionox

I might join if there will be game that i like, though dunno how likely it is as well, considering that most of games that i like are mostly old and/or not so popular.  ::zzz::

----------


## kvxdelta

Go ahead and suggest a game if you like. Just something at least SOMEWHAT accessible, so that if I were to put it on here, nobody would be like. "Wtf is that?" I'm also looking for games that have a concept that might be interesting to explore in an LD. I.E. Amnesia. I think it'd be pretty fun to explore Castle Brennenburg while fleeing from deadly monsters. Myst could also be fun to experiment with what with its dreamy atmosphere and world travel concept. Anyhow, if you'd like to suggest a game, go ahead and do so.  ::D:

----------


## Alyzarin

If this catches on you should post it in the new subforum that was just made for these ---> Lucid Challenges.  ::D: 

I'm not too good with this kind of stuff yet so I probably wouldn't be able to do this, but it is an interesting concept. I don't know if I would do it with that game though lol. I've... heard things.  :paranoid:

----------


## kvxdelta

I'll make sure to do that if it DOES catch on. I'm really hoping it does because I'm excited to see everybody's results. When I get enough experience, I might actually try the challenge myself, but as of now, I'm just observing everyone else. As for the things you've heard, they're probably completely true. Amnesia may very well be the scariest game in existence, albeit a pretty fun one. Can't wait to see somebody actually try the challenge though.  ::D:

----------


## Savsal14

Good luck with your challenge! I may be joining if I have time soon.

----------


## gab

*_Moved to Lucid challenges_

----------


## Scionox

> "Wtf is that?"



Something tells me that most of games i play are of that kind, though there's a few games i play that are somewhat popular. I might suggest something after i'll finish with TOTM, don't want to split up with my goals too much you know.  :tongue2:

----------


## kvxdelta

Sweet! I'm actually going to go for this one too. I'm thinking of doing this before TOTM actually, probably because an LD about this game just sounds like it would be really fun. Don't know about you guys, but I think running from monsters out to kill you would be fun.

----------


## Zyangur

After I start (again) working on improving my recall and getting more LDs, I'll join. Though, this one seems really scary xD

----------


## kvxdelta

My apologies for not updating the challenge as I met a few setbacks that restricted my ability to get on the forums for the time being. Also, because I can't seem to edit my first post, I suppose I'll have to post the updates in separate replies. Once again, read the original post for instructions if you haven't. So without further delay...
This week's game is:
*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*
I don't think I should have to explain this one and there isn't really a set goal to give, being that there are so many possibilities. However, it is not necessary for you to create an expansive near-exact replica of The Province of Skyrim, or even be nearly close to it. A few suggested goals would be to explore a dungeon, fight a dragon, or converse with one of the residents of Tamriel. Bonus points if you find a Khajiit or Argonian. 

Good luck, guys!

----------


## ryytytut

Why did this thred (spell fail) die. This is an amazing idea

----------

